# 1.4l Turbo rebuild



## Cantfixstupid (Jun 5, 2018)

I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze Eco with the 1.4L Turbo and I am suspecting the turbo is going out and was curious if anyone has ever done a rebuild on the Turbo? I believe the Turbo is GT1446V.
I have already done the PCV valve kit, replaced the Valve cover and checked compression on the motor, which are all 180psi.. still getting a little smoke when driving. Checked the intake manifold and still seeing a little oil in it and the throttle body is seeing oil as well. Not much history on the car it was a mechanic special I picked up that had oil all over the top half of the motor... no more oil leaks other than the oil in the intake. Car overheated so I am replacing a couple hoses and the thermostat in the next day or so.. I did find two plugs loose so that might be what was causing the oil situation in the intake but won’t know til I replace the Thermostat and flush the radiator.. Hoping someone has done a rebuild of the turbo that might have specs on it..


----------



## alexhatcher (Dec 22, 2016)

rebuild rebuild or replace with OEM rebuild?


----------



## Cantfixstupid (Jun 5, 2018)

Looking to Rebuild the one on the car instead of just replace it.


----------



## w_cochran (Dec 6, 2016)

Any check engine lights....?


----------



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

Here is a new center section you might be able to use?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRA-GT144...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Or a rebuild kit?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/GT1446V-Tu...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Rebuilding it should not be too hard. Might need snap ring pliers, & you have to have everything super clean.
Be sure to mark your where the compressor wheel is to the turbine shaft so it goes back together just as it came appart.
But if your turbine shaft is worn or bad compressor wheel the cost will add up.


----------



## Cantfixstupid (Jun 5, 2018)

No check engine lights... yet.. Still smoking only when driving it. Hopefully get a new Thermostat in it this weekend so I can do some more troubleshooting on it.. I didn’t think the Turbo would be very difficult to rebuild versus replace... if I tear it down to rebuild it I will try to document it. I will tear the turbo down and inspect the parts before I order anything.. Just looking for any tips or tricks to them since I have never torn into one of them...


----------

